# Official NXT Discussion Thread 9/14



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

love to see AJ v Naomi in the ring on NXT


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for nxt tonight.

NXT Rookie Diva will be doing two challenges.

Jamie and Naomi vs Maxine and Alicia Fox.

A.J vs Kaitlyn.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> love to see AJ v Naomi in the ring on NXT


She has fought all of the other rookies on FCW.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My predictions:

Rookie Challenge

Naomi vs Jamie

Rookie Challenge

Bella's/A.J. vs Alicia/Maxine/Kaitlyn



morris3333 said:


> my Predictions for nxt tonight.
> 
> NXT Rookie Diva will be doing two challenges.
> 
> ...


With her questionable wrestling ability, I'm not sure if it's a good idea for her to be in a singles match quite yet.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if Naomi will steal the show again. AJ should wrestle against Kaitlyn to continue their feud last week. Oh, and maybe i'm just nitpicking but Maxine should stick to this attire when she's wrestling because her wrestling attire last week was just awful.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

So, only a few of us will follow this show huh?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

^I guess so, and let's just see if this thread will be busy when Kaitlyn shows up.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The Botchtastic Show was pretty good for the LOL moments definitley looking foward to seeing more and to see where every other story leads...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Jamie'll definately be in the ring tonight, Kaitlyn - maybe not as she doesn't have much experience.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ZdSquirt said:


> She has fought all of the other rookies on FCW.


*Yup, and she had great matches will all of them ecspecially Naomi. It is inevitable we will see another great encounter on NXT, it should be the main event.*


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

god, is this really going to last 3 months? :\

NXT was my favorite WWE program for a while too..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to Smackdown! tonight, so I guess that means I'll have to sit through this shit.

Hopefully NXT is semi-entertaining, although I am really looking forward to Smackdown!.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Luckily I have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning, meaning an early night tonight, which in turn forces me to miss NXT tonight 

I'd usually stay up for WWE programing but not tonight, last week was horrible....


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope AJ jumps up and down again...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> I hope AJ jumps up and down again...



:agree:


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Everyones not liking NXT Anymore? Im actully finally liking NXT Now that AJ Lee is in it!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just took a glance at the spoilers...there's a few reasons to watch nxt tonight. looks like a fun show. can't wait til the end segment...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

joshman82 said:


> just took a glance at the spoilers...there's a few reasons to watch nxt tonight. looks like a fun show. can't wait til the end segment...


Yeah that end segment sounds all full of win :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Excited for this week's episode of AJ Lee...I mean NXT.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*How is making rain fall and NXT relate !?!?!?!*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, bring on the botchfest....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats a nice fat joke. lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Why does this beaver-looking lump of garbage have a job?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why are you an announcer? lol. i love their banter. priceless!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*WE WANT A MCGILLICUTTY PROMO !!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmm aj


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Kaitlin and her running back quads.... yeah, that's hot.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Primo got a decent pop8*D


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

So is Primo a face again?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Why does this beaver-looking lump of garbage have a job?


The same reason HHH has won the title so many times, its all about who your married to.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Homeless for three years? She could have stayed with me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AJ getting some chants.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Homeless for three years? She could have stayed with me.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole on fire lol


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm Kaitlyn.....

I could see an angle later with Dolph cheating on Vickie with Kaitlyn.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*IKNOWTHATPEOPLEARWONDERINGWHEREI'VEBEENWHATIHAVEBEENDOINGANDWHYAREN'TITALKING!!?!?!?!!? TOTELLYOUTHETURTH,IBELIEVEHEARINGMEDOAPROMOFORANHOURWOULDBEMOREENTERTAININGTHANAALLDIVANXT !!!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SMACK


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL Dolph & AJ.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So does this make Primo a tweener now?

Gotta love Josh Matthews


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sure AJ is good...but Kat isn't bad either...can't wait for when she turns on Vicki


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Oh, CarPrimo...Don't you ever win ?*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

too many pro's in the ring...divas should have been involved more...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

So, AJ's basically Mysterio with a vag?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God this blond chick moves like a dude.
Creepy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ziggler cheats on vicky = face turn lol
also Mathews and cole >>>>>>>>>>>>>> any other commentary team in WWE right now.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, they act like they won gold

and Vickie's hurt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Michael Cole really does own this show!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Primo/Ziggler saved that segment. From the garbage those two Divas presented right there, I'd rather see a 60 minute iron man between Rosa and a Bella twin.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Michael Cole really does own this show!


This. Hes pretty much the only reason to watch.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now here Maxine looks like Dawn Marie but then last week she looks like something out of a Karadashin episode or tape.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Max...is ok...she has those crazy eyes


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I can feel a feeling...it's a stomach type of fee...*passes gas*...Oh, nevermind lol*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't like Maxine. She reminds me of an asshole.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A joke off....fuck you.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> So, AJ's basically Mysterio with a vag?


without a mask. that's alright with me.


----------



## pcwcubs1 (May 16, 2002)

Yay a jerk off contest. Oh wait, I misread that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You can tell Cole is about to snap


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*VINTAGE VICKI !!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Now here Maxine looks like Dawn Marie but then last week she looks like something out of a Karadashin *episode or tape*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A joke off?! That's just stupid.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

tickle my "funny" bone..is that what there calling it now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Max...is ok...she has those crazy eyes


Makes me go CRAZAY!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Time for the jack off... i mean joke off


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the sad part is that they really weren't allowed to show anything in the ring...i guess we have to vote for whoever makes us laugh...doink must be on this show or something...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> A joke off?! That's just stupid.


as was the dance/sing compitition last night lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

maxine looks like she can wrestle...wow...


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Creative Writer: Hey, watch this...MR. MCMAHON, I GOT AN IDEA !! Why don't we have a all diva NXT and have pointless contest like..hehe...Capture The Flag...hehe...A "Joke Off"..and, hell, why not a Dance off with Michael Cole with leg warmers..hehe...So, boss, what do yo....
Vince McMahon: I LOVE IT !!!
Creative Writer: WHAT !?!?!?*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ox..is like Trish and Maryse had a kid...great now I'm picturing both naked


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

A.J. makes me think of the sucky character that was only in one Mortal Kombat game.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone else notice that some of these girls have bigger arms than edge currently does


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh this has the potential to be horrible


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that I really think about it, Naomi looks like Nicki Minaj. Which isn't a good thing.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Maxine looks good


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hope someone jokes about michael cole.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A different clip on bang for every color of the rainbow.
Jesus christ.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and on goes the mute button


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Joke off god this is so cringeoworthy and embarassing i feel sorry for them!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I WOULD RATHER WATCH DANE COOK DOING STAND UP WHILE HAVING A ROOT CANAL !!*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

...................


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i love AJ.... but damn shes a little spastic.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This must be the "X-Pac Heat" people are talking about... lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AJ is too spunky for me. Calm down gurl! 

I like how Naomi color coordinate her outfit and her bangs.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

.rofl


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just say, "John Morrison". Guaranteed to win.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

someone tell me the jokes i cant bear to listen


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fuck this.:no:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Aksana:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, this train has gone off the tracks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Owned.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jamie wins :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*KNOCK KNOCK...WHO'S THERE...NXT...NXT WHO...PLEASE HELP, I'M ON A SNIKING SHIP CALLED THE S.S. NXT !!!*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Camel Toe


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao owned


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That was actually tremendous.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why is Cole shitting on the show? I don't get it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so fucking bad.
I need drugs.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

michael cole is cracking me up!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lmao Cole!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Jamies one was actually ok.

This is an abortion though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole is just burying the show :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*You know, in retrospect, all of them win because they are on a joke called NXT !!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

naomi = percy watson...tho that was funny. NAOMI IS A THIEF! she just took the money!!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

this is bad...real bad

also Kaitlyn's garbage and she looks like a man.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole and matthews should do commentary for every show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course the Black chick steals the $20.
Great.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

that $20 just got snagged up....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole is the fucking reason I watch this show :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I want Naomi to win every competition so the show can end early :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!! that was quite funny


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

cole is hilarious


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Matt Striker: No, you guys are not suppose to wrestle..This is not about wrestling anymore..it's about humor !!!*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh man... BITCH SLAP!!! 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So AJ is basically the female version of Danielson for this NXT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

bme said:


> this is bad...real bad
> 
> also Kaitlyn's garbage and she looks like a man.


That big chest makes up for it though tbh.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I guess in the spirt of Nexus and Genesis there all turning on the front runner already..then


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMFAo.... cole is awesome... cant believe iam saying this


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What crawled up Cole's ass :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL WTF is with the gong ?

and Cole sh*ttin on NXT, love it


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is just weird.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole has a gong.....oh my god :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO Cole I'm officially a fan of you


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*COLE...COLE...COLE...COLE...COLE IS AWESOME !!!*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Cole has a gong? What the hell are they taking?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole I fucking love you.


Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Striker:Settle down!

Oh, and the cheers for Jamie sounded pretty piped-in.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, they're dogging AJ. 

WTF is wrong with you Cole? lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD He botched the gong. He hit the pole.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF?!!!

Cole was awesome there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LMFAO COLE! Fucking awesome!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG COLE! HE IS CLOSE TO BECOMING GOD!


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

what the hell is cole doing


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL Cole is the best thing about NXT!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

What. the. fuck. Michael Cole.
:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Cole is great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm officially a Cole Miner.

Never thought this day would come.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

awww matthews really is cole's friend.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Cole's having a Mizdown...no Miz on NXT so he doesn't care


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Awesome


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole missed the gong a couple times. lol. it was trying to hit him back too. that was so bad, it was good.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is seriously the only reason to watch this show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PLEASE let Cole be the Raw GM and ditch the emails for THE GONG!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

This is simultaneously the best and worst show I've ever seen.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

LMFAO @ Cole


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

cole = awesome


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow... some of you guys got to Cole...*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i might be kinda slow, but i don't really know what i'm watching here


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel like the next few months of Botchamania could just be clips of NXT Season 3.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please let the gong be on raw, cole is really hilarious with matthews


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh god am still laughing lol
I can't believe am saying this but I am fan of..........Micheal Cole :hmm:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know why but for some reason Michael Cole reminds me of Alan Harper (John Cryer) from Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Michael Cole + Gong + GM Of Raw = I can die happy !!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't care what anyone says...this is still better than most tna episodes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I don't know why but for some reason Michael Cole reminds me of Alan Harper (John Cryer) from Two and a Half Men.


This is actually a good comparison.

Cole is just amazing. I think his anger could be down to the OWNING he took from Jericho last night.

Edit: He just lost points for calling the Bellas class though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole just called the bella whores classy.

Oh god fpalm


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> i don't care what anyone says...this is still better than most tna episodes.


it is lol


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

How come people don't think the Bellas are hot? I think they are some of the best looking Divas.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> PLEASE let Cole be the Raw GM and ditch the emails for THE GONG!!!!!! :lmao


THIS. Please!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

More than ever I really hope Cole is the RAW GM.... esp. with the gong, so long as it's not overused.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yes Bella's have ass...I mean class


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Bella Twins are classy.....


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sad that on a show feautering divas, Cole is the highlight of it, I will admit it, he cracked me up, without him the show is wrestlecrap.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Coles lost the plot. Vince will be screaming at him down the headset soom.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did someone just say aksana has a great ass? was that mathews? or was i hearing things?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

tjstaff said:


> How come people don't think the Bellas are hot? I think they are some of the best looking Divas.


No question they ARE hot. They are just appear every time there is a male guest host.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Please, if TNA did a thing with Mike Tenay was banging a gong on the show, you all would be shitting on it you freakin WWE sheep. This is THE Worst Wrestling show on TV right now. If you think otherwise, then your a freakin idiot.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chimmel's gonna be on the obstacle course :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Coles lost the plot. Vince will be screaming at him down the headset soom.


I don't think Vince gives a crap about this, hence Cole and Matthews actually being great on the show.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*NXT is like a big firey, murderous, horrible, goretestic, disgusting, and curel train wreck but you can't look away because you want to know what else can happen.*


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

These girls need to moan and groan more like those in Pro Tennis...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jamie has Bruce Lee's arms


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh this is bad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous abs? I surely can't be the only one who is pretty disgusted by chicks having abs. :side:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZackDanielson said:


> Please, if TNA did a thing with Mike Tenay was banging a gong on the show, you all would be shitting on it you freakin WWE sheep. This is THE Worst Wrestling show on TV right now. If you think otherwise, then your a freakin idiot.


Spare us. Nobody cares.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ZackDanielson said:


> Please, if TNA did a thing with Mike Tenay was banging a gong on the show, you all would be shitting on it you freakin WWE sheep. This is THE Worst Wrestling show on TV right now. If you think otherwise, then your a freakin idiot.


awwwwww why so seriiousss boii? 
lighten up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like Golddust and Aksana together.

Yeah no, stop wrestling or whatever that was pls


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn..MOTYC for sure.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Next week, Give the whole hour to Michael Cole, WWE.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

That was awful but no surpise most of these girls been in devolepment what a few months. aj the only one with prior wrestling experiance, and naomi shes just talented!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I just hope and pray that on RAW, when the e-mail chime happens, he bangs on the gong and goes....CAN I HAVE EVERYONE'S ATTENTION !!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ZackDanielson said:


> Please, if TNA did a thing with Mike Tenay was banging a gong on the show, you all would be shitting on it you freakin WWE sheep. This is THE Worst Wrestling show on TV right now. If you think otherwise, then your a freakin idiot.


But Mike Tenay would look dumb ass hell because

1. He's not a heel
2. He has no personality or charisma
3. Why would he be banging a gong?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my god...can you imagine the Bella's traing of Jamie...do you think they start with a bowling pin or work up to it


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

aksana sucks...jamie takes bumps pretty well imo..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZackDanielson said:


> Please, if TNA did a thing with Mike Tenay was banging a gong on the show, you all would be shitting on it you freakin WWE sheep. This is THE Worst Wrestling show on TV right now. If you think otherwise, then your a freakin idiot.


Ha. I'm far from a WWE sheep.

The problem is- I really think that WWE are actually treating this season as a joke.
TNA, on the other hand, want to be taken seriously...but I lol almost every time.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Please never make me watch Jamie or Aksana wrestle again. Say what you want about other Diva matches but.. holy shit. 

What i dont get it is why all the Divas have to wrestle. Especially the ones that that just cant wrestle. Whatever happened to having some girls be just strictly Valets like Miss Elizabeth. Thats perfect for a hot girl who cant wrestle. Still make them a character. Putting them in matches when they cant wrestle is just embarrassing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You can tell Cole is better when he is relaxed and having fun, and has somebody other than king next to him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sharktapous?


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> my god...can you imagine the Bella's traing of Jamie...do you think they start with a bowling pin or work up to it


lol..


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected]"*Sharktopus*" :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

funny bk commerical.


----------



## pcwcubs1 (May 16, 2002)

I'm starting to think the song lyrics, "If I can get through this, I can get through anything" is actually directed towards the viewers/audience rather than the wrestlers.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

The Divas this week were terrible. Just horrific. We see better 30 second Diva matches on RAW almost every week.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's morning i'm hungry time to go to burger king.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I WOULD RATHER WATCH JUST JOE AND THE HEADBANGERS VS. THE MEAN STREET POSSE THAN TO WATCH NXT !!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

we know the story of the undertaker and kane...give it a rest already. we know, we know...lets see more divas trying to tell jokes.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Am I the only one that thinks this feud has been played out so many times..*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If only Cole could interrupt this video package.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Andy Awesome said:


> *I WOULD RATHER WATCH JUST JOE AND THE HEADBANGERS VS. THE MEAN STREET POSSE THAN TO WATCH NXT !!*


Don't be hating on the Mean Street Posse. Pete "Motherfucking" Gas!

Plus, you are still watching NXT :side:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you guys imagine the heat cole would get if he interrupted a match with the gong. It would be hilarious.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> If only Cole could interrupt this video package.


GONG! GONG! GONG! GONG!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I give it 6 months and their teaming up again and being faces once again....*


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Best part of NXT tonight is Kane/Undertaker video package. Sorry to say. Michael Cole & Vicki are the only entertaining parts. Let Naomi win and never have another Divas only season fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"One of the greats of all time" settle down their Cole.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole and matthews, and that joke on styles :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Michael Cole: Now, just a reminder, if you want to..(God, I hope not !) have a replay of NXT, go to our Website !!*


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

REPLAY!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"He still works here?" :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joey Styles.

He still works here...:lmao


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

god i love vickie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's a very pretty girl but the muscles make her look crazy and almost awkward.
Is she weening off the roids?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Joel said:


> Don't be hating on the Mean Street Posse. Pete "Motherfucking" Gas!
> 
> Plus, you are still watching NXT :side:


Who ever hate's the Mean Street Posse is not a wrestling fan or don't know true professionals at their job when they see them. Pete Gas FTW! Rodney FTW! Joey Abs FTW!

MEAN STREET POSSE FUCKING RULES!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao "You're going to lose......all of this"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ROTFL Vickie... I said excuse me!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

None of that, thank you...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

nothing beats your first time...

Vicki...you lose all....this..and there is alot of it


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao oh god Vickie.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao Cole is hilarious right now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LMAO! It's so funny how even Cole is acknowledging how crappy this show is.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Bets on how many of these clowns fall on their faces during the obstacle course run?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

if this season ends without a sandwich making contest i will be pissed


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> She's a very pretty girl but the muscles make her look crazy and almost awkward.
> Is she weening off the roids?


I don't see ANY muscle now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole and Matthews are just fantastic together.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*You can tell if the show is bad, if the commentator is actually not hiding the fact that the show sucks lol*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> if this season ends without a sandwich making contest i will be pissed


bring back heel Santino

"making pasta, making babies"

:lmao


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

"You're going to lose all of this", LMFAO @ Vickie


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> if this season ends without a sandwich making contest i will be pissed


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH YES YES


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Jamie's a beast.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Bets on how many of these clowns fall on their faces during the obstacle course run?


Hopefully Maxine won't run into a wall like last time.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Richard™ said:


> "You're going to lose all of this", LMFAO @ Vickie


LMAO! IKR! I wouldnt Want that in the first place
*Pukes*


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Hopefully Maxine won't run into a wall like last time.


I vote for all of them to !


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What makes this show horrible yet fantastic at the same time. Is how everybody is treating it like a massive joke, and it is.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Cole and Matthews are just fantastic together.


How much heat would Cole get as the RAW GM if he axed King (doing some of us a favor), and brought in Matthews, and Cole just did commentary with Josh while playing the asshole GM right from the booth? win/win/win.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Matt Striker: You will do this..and this...and this...AND, REMEMBER..NO WRESTLING ALLOWED !!!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eli Cottenwood should come out and have a go at this again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You sure she can push that big crate?

You Are Not Excused!


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> What makes this show horrible yet fantastic at the same time. Is how everybody is treating it like a massive joke, and it is.


Im taking it as a joke, but I still want AJ To Win


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*EXUCSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So has Vickie Guerrero took The Miz's place in the eyes of Cole.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh dear sweet jesus no.....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh dear god no...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TITUS O'NEIL TO RUN OUT WITH A KEG


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao oh boy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

EXCUSE ME!! BEHIND THE LINE!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh god


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why ziggler back to wearing that gay polka dot vest? -_-


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Vickie stretching can draw more ratings than Season 3 of NXT *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie did lose weight.
She looks....not as brutal as before.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL @ Vickie! Shes GONNA FAIL!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vickie must have trained for this with Kaval.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

vickie lost a lot of weight. i'd actualy hit it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok I am a Vickie mark. I'm dying...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Striker said:


> TITUS O'NEIL TO RUN OUT WITH A KEG


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> TITUS O'NEIL TO RUN OUT WITH A KEG


MARK OUT MOMENT OF THE CENTURY !!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG Vickie can do push ups!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cry Vickie Cry

How do you like that Cole


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> vickie lost a lot of weight. i'd actualy hit it.


I Still Wouldnt Hit it if she was as Skinny as AJ!
*Pukes*


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

.lol.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, we get it, stop ruining the show, Vickie. It's called *"Too Much of a shit thing."*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this movie is still out?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao ...um, wow.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see you next week... no..we have been cancelled..well see you on SD


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey another shitty cena movie yippe!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What did Vickie trip over anyway? lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wonder if cena is gonna do the 5 moves of doom on the movie lol


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Alright, we get it, stop ruining the show, Vickie. It's called *"Too Much of a shit thing."*


Vickie should be ashamed for ruining the name of Guerro!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Matt Striker: AND, JAMIE IS GOING TO DO PUSH UPS NOW AN...WAIT A MINUTE..IT'S TITUS O'NEAL WITH A KEG AND OHH HE JUST KNOCKED JAMIE OUT !!!! WHAT THE HE...WAIT, AND COLE JUST KNOCKED O'NEAL OUT WITH HIS GONG !!!*


----------



## illusive man (Feb 22, 2010)

Well at least the show is suppose to be a fail ... right?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the vicky fall was so fake...really fake..wow...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont think ive heard a single good review about cena's movie


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> What did Vickie trip over anyway? lol.


She didn't trip over anything. She just fell because she had to.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Well, at least they didn't have Hornswoggle on the show as a pro.*


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> i dont think ive heard a single good review about cena's movie


Ikr! And then WWE is still saying how "Amazing" the movie is, LOL.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ZdSquirt said:


> Vickie should be ashamed for ruining the name of Guerro!


eddie is spinning in his grave...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

ZdSquirt said:


> Vickie should be ashamed for ruining the name of *Guerro**!*


Fail!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Well, at least they didn't have Hornswoggle on the show as a pro.*


I wouldnt be surprised if they considered it.

More Kane & Taker.........


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

not this shit again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ZdSquirt said:


> Vickie should be ashamed for ruining the name of Guerro!


Indeed! At the same time, she should think about what she's doing to the Guerrero name!


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Fail!


tbh... I dont care about spelling that much.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Well, at least they didn't have Hornswoggle on the show as a pro.*


Don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

You know, I was just thinking to myself, *"Self, I need a montage of the Kane/Taker feud at least 9 times per hour for the rest of my life."*


----------



## illusive man (Feb 22, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Well, at least they didn't have Hornswoggle on the show as a pro.*


You just spoiled next season's surprise.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't forget, while Titus is running out with the keg, he's gotta be barking like a dog and yelling "MAKE IT A WIN"


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Well, at least they didn't have Hornswoggle on the show as a pro.*


they are saving that for next season when they look for their new breakout midget


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ZdSquirt said:


> Ikr! And then WWE is still saying how "Amazing" the movie is, LOL.


got a higher score on rotten tomatoes than resident evil. the reviews weren't terrible...it wasn't a bad movie, it was just more of a good tv movie...which is fine...but...not when it's being released in theaters... i'll rent it...


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Michael Cole Just Said Vickie is a Great Athelte? WTF?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice finish there


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

worm pushups


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets Go AJ!


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

CMON AJ! WOO!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*WAIT A MINUTE !!! THE NXT CRATE IS THE GM OF RAW !!!*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao she cnt do 10 push up :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cataylin is winning this i guess.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AJ is actually doing crap here.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

WTF! THE REF MESSED UP ON AJS PUSH UPS!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole seems angry lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That crate is gonna go right through the screen at some point.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

overrun for obstacle course due to Vickie filler?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hurry and go to the micheal cole part this suxs!


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

ZdSquirt said:


> WTF! THE REF MESSED UP ON AJS PUSH UPS!!!


THE 2ND TIME A REF HAS BOTCHED ON THIS SHOW


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

damn cole lol


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao holy crap Cole


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Indeed! At the same time, she should think about what she's doing to the Guerrero name!


I think if Eddie were still alive, he'd be laughing hysterically at his Mamacita.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here Maxine looks like Olivia Munn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How didn't Jamie beat that time?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

looked like ms fitness gassed out...


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

ZackDanielson said:


> THE 2ND TIME A REF HAS BOTCHED ON THIS SHOW


AJ Could have won! I want to kill the refree now!


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaitlyn actually shows a great personality compared to the other girls. She went through the course AND added those little touches like the flip and that finish laying on the crate. LOve her.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

another one that cnt do push ups :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*So, NXT just screwed the person who wanted to win ?*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol Cole hates NXT.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why did they make Naomi and AJ look so weak tonight?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the hell is this.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

this ref needs to get fired


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did someone say the N word? I don't know why but for some reason I thought I heard someone say that.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

gong lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

My love won


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole is definitely the GM.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*YYYEESSS !!!! YOU TELL EM COLE !!!*


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Journalistic integrity.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

No more Cole on NXT?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

next stop for Cole...Raw GM


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmfao that was awesome


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Damn Cole!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

cole was a war journalist?


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> another one that cnt do push ups :lmao


No, The Refree Messed Up >:l



KnowYourRole said:


> Why did they make Naomi and AJ look so weak tonight?


Cuz WWE Is Retarded.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Leaving? Looks like iam not watching NXT season 3 anymore.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant believe im saying this, but dont go cole!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And there just walked out one of the two reasons to watch this trainwreck.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

yes this man needs to be raw g.m lol !!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm definitely not watching without Cole.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, there's goes 99.74% of the reason I was enjoying this season.... dayum. Hope to God he's the RAW GM. The man has really come into his own as a powerhouse moutpiece since he started in the E


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> She didn't trip over anything. She just fell because she had to.


I know. It was just kind of unexpected.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Cole's definitely the GM. 

There goes the most entertaining part of NXT. Cole/Matthews was such a great fucking team.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> cole was a war journalist?


yeah, he covered the war in Bosnia back in the early 90s and was in Sarajevo during the fighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZdSquirt said:


> No, The Refree Messed Up >:l
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz WWE Is Retarded.


It really isn't that serious...


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i thought Kaitlyn was great tonight. She will be mine. Oh Yes. She will be mine.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> I'm definitely not watching without Cole.


THIS.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Ugh. Cole! Oh well, guess I'll just watch it to ogle Kaitlyn.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Everyone talks so much shit bout Cole and wants him to leave, he says hes gonna quit, everyone doesnt want him to leave???


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

NXT's commentating will never be the same.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy crap i just tuned after the world series of poker and got to see cole go off like the icw!

this was amazing!


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont think COle is going to leave.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZdSquirt said:


> Everyone talks so much shit bout Cole and wants him to leave, he says hes gonna quit, everyone doesnt want him to leave???


What thread were you in? Cole's been entertaining as fuck lately and I, for one, am very appreciative of it.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Brimstone-x said:


> Ugh. Cole! Oh well, guess I'll just watch it to ogle Kaitlyn.


I dunno about that. I think Mark Henry's got smaller legs than her. Is she part tree trunk?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Brimstone-x said:


> Ugh. Cole! Oh well, guess I'll just watch it to ogle Kaitlyn.


That's one of my main reasons for watching.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cole left because he has a wedding to plan...


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> That's one of my main reasons for watching.


I watch It For AJ Lee!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> yeah, he covered the war in Bosnia back in the early 90s and was in Sarajevo during the fighting


You wouldn't know with the way he was treated when he first came into the wwf back in 97.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ZdSquirt said:


> I watch It For AJ Lee!


AJ is great too. It's a shame that they made her look like such a punk tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he also did some other stuff (his bio on USA Network's site)

He reported from Bosnia, Waco, Oklahoma City bombing, 1988 election....and wound up in the WWE


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why do you people keep saying that Cole is the GM? Why would he but his beloved Miz in a submission match against Daniel Bryan as much as he hates him? It just wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

thegreatone15 said:


> Why do you people keep saying that Cole is the GM? Why would he but his beloved Miz in a submission match against Daniel Bryan as much as he hates him? It just wouldn't make any sense.


Wrestling rarely ever makes sense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sign The Twitition To Get Michael Cole back on NXT. http://twitition.com/axjdu/


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Michael Cole leaving= IWC interest in this show will be WAY down, whoever thought those words would ever be said?


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

The ref didn't fuck up on AJ. Which show were you guy watching? Her feet were over the line, and AJ fucked herself over by the position she put her hands in.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Not understanding the AJ love, not just the booking, she acts like she's 12 or something. Overly bouncy and tries too hard but no intensity behind anything. Also think I've seen enough of Aksana, for a bodybuilder she could barely do push ups. They all look more fit than the divas but they aren't showing any of it, still look like bumbling girls instead of strong athletic women. Kaitlyn and Maxine seem the most confident on the mic also the most aware of crowd reactions.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maxine will be the main reason i will be watching.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael Cole, Josh Matthews & Kaitlyn are the only reasons I am still watching this show. If Cole goes I don't think I will be able to stomach it unless they just have Kaitlyn on screen the whole hour


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, NXT season 3 is awesome imo.

If you want 1hr of just pure fun then this is the show to watch.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to admit, I was really impressed with Kaitlyn this week. Naomi was the standout of last week, but Kaitlyn showed potential this week. Had a nice little match with Ziggler, which will probably lead to a jealousy storyline between her and Vickie (someone on here called it, I wish I could figure out who so I could give them rep) and she did great on the obstacle course. I love how she finished - laying on the box. That was pretty slick. Looking forward to seeing more from her.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Michael Cole is the real star of NXT.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't catch the show when it was on and i'm watching it right now, Michael Cole is riot! :lmao

This guy totally can be hilarious if Vince sets him loose.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ZdSquirt said:


> WTF! THE REF MESSED UP ON AJS PUSH UPS!!!


I noticed this too. He replaced "5" with something like "c'mon!" and then proceeded to count 5 on the next push up--- something like that. I didn't like that ref through the entire segment. Seemed like some drill sergeant wannabe. Dude was taking his job wayyyy too seriously.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Was an ok show apart from the emberassing joke and the annoying vickie segment, AJ has lost a lot of my simpy after her 2nd mediocre match and looking bad during the obstacle course, you'd expect a highflyer to do best in there (see Gabriel winning). Apart from that it was a solid hour of 1 hour crash tv that fans who take wrestling lightly will most likely enjoy. I loved the short showing of Primo, I totally forgot that he was an incredible highflyer himself, if he only would get more wins and longer matches he could be a great asset, maybe if he stays paired with AJ they could benefit from each other as a whole, he's the most over enchancement talent in WWE if people just let him wrestle.

Btw, Matthews/Cole is the best commentator combo in wrestling currently, if you seperate them neither of them is really any good, but together they have incredible chemistry. Cole is easy to hate and Matthews is easy to like with their respective comments and bashing each other, really great heel/face dynamic between those two in my opinion.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I am actually only watching this to listen to Cole & Matthews. Seeing as their deal with SyFy is ending before they seemingly plan on finishing this season how awesome would it be if Cole staged a protest to get the show thrown off TV and he actually suceeded. Best angle ever that would be.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I don't care what anyone says, NXT season 3 is awesome imo.
> 
> If you want 1hr of just pure fun then this is the show to watch.


agreed, its not like theres anything else tuesday evening/Wednesday morning over here


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Naomie got screwed in the second Challenge, she got stopped for every little shit while some others were doing how they pleased.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Naomie got screwed in the second Challenge, she got stopped for every little shit while some others were doing how they pleased.


Yeah, she got stopped for MISSING A TIRE, HORRIBLE PUSHUPS, and falling off the beam walk, which I guess you could call questionable, but at that time she didn't have a shot to win. I'm sick of this SHE GOT SCREWED BULLSHIT. watch the damn show with your eyes open.

Called it rigged if you like, but not SCREWED!

Somebody make me a gif of cole banging on the gong


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Why does Naomi dress like shes going to Jazzercise?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

thisgamewelose said:


> Yeah, she got stopped for MISSING A TIRE, HORRIBLE PUSHUPS, and falling off the beam walk, which I guess you could call questionable, but at that time she didn't have a shot to win. I'm sick of this SHE GOT SCREWED BULLSHIT. watch the damn show with your eyes open.
> 
> Called it rigged if you like, but not SCREWED!
> 
> *Somebody make me a gif of cole banging on the gong*



I want one of those gifs to.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Cole & Matthews are actually the only reason I watch NXT anymore.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

thisgamewelose said:


> Somebody make me a gif of cole banging on the gong


Found this earlier :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

jaffakeksi said:


> Cole & Matthews are actually the only reason I watch NXT anymore.


Same here, at least this season. They NEED to have Michael Cole as a pro, if there is a season 4.

Lol at Vicki during the obstacle course.


----------



## JaeWiggz (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel that Naomi is the best athlete on the show hands down. AJ might be the best wrestler, and I really like her personality. Easily likeable. Kaitlyn is pretty doofy, but it works for her for some reason. Maxine would be the best heel out of everyone. But the winner of NXT Season 3 is Michael Cole hands down. He has made the IWC actually like him for once, something even the great :flipJohn Cena:flip can never achieve


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ya know? If it wasn't rigged, I would really want to see Kaitlyn and Jamie in an arm wrestling match.

Body Builder vs. Body Builder!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, so after these first two weeks I'd say the order of elimination will probably end up like this:
Winner-A.J.
Runner-Up-Naomi
3rd Place-Kaitlyn
4th Place-Jamie
5th Place-Maxine
6th Place-Aksana


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> OK, so after these first two weeks I'd say the order of elimination will probably end up like this:
> Winner-A.J.
> Runner-Up-Naomi
> 3rd Place-Kaitlyn
> ...


Thats My Exact same prediction also!


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

NXT did a 1.01 in the ratings. Up from last week! And everyone was saying that it was going to decrease with each week from now on. Psych.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

ChrisMC said:


> NXT did a 1.01 in the ratings. Up from last week! And everyone was saying that it was going to decrease with each week from now on. Psych.


NXT is only going to get better with AJ Lee


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ZdSquirt said:


> NXT is only going to get better with AJ Lee


And Kaitlyn and Naomi.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

next week will probably be it's best week for ratings, since all the Cole Miners will be tuning in to see if Cole is back or he quit


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

ChrisMC said:


> And Kaitlyn and Naomi.


Tbh, I hate them all other then AJ Lee. Kaitlyn is hot and Naomis got ass but Im still not going to cheer for them :/


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm curious to see where this "Cole is quitting" direction is going, i really hope it won't lead to the cancellation of this show. =/


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> I'm curious to see where this "Cole is quitting" direction is going, i really hope it won't lead to the cancellation of this show. =/


I heard somthing that hes only taking time off because he has somthing to do with a Wedding.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

ZdSquirt said:


> I heard somthing that hes only taking time off because he has somthing to do with a Wedding.


Oh i hope it's true lol, Cole has been very entertaining so far, it will be a blow if he leaves NXT for real.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZdSquirt said:


> I heard somthing that hes only taking time off because he has somthing to do with a Wedding.


Yeah he is going to be in the band playing at the wedding with Miz, Batista, & Sheamus. He's going to use the gong. Here's the proof lol


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Yeah he is going to be in the band playing at the wedding with Miz, Batista, & Sheamus. He's going to use the gong.


LMAO! That Picture just made my fucking day! xD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZdSquirt said:


> LMAO! That Picture just made my fucking day! xD


I know  I was laughing so hard from that


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I know  I was laughing so hard from that


Im linking that to everyone now xD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZdSquirt said:


> Im linking that to everyone now xD


XD Nice


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yeah sure Kaitlyn is by far the sexiest of the group but when you look at her face in any picture or video on youtube of her NXT stuff there's just something about her that tells me she has a lot of testosterone going on in her from probably taking it as a drug in the past when she was a body builder. Not really a turn off but obviously even the biggest wrestler probably can't fully handle her in a domineering fashion if he wanted to.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone even pointed out how awesome Primo was in that tag match? Aside from Cole's antics, that was the highlight of the show. Too bad no one will ever notice and he'll be future endeavored in no time. There's no justice in this world...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Has anyone even pointed out how awesome Primo was in that tag match? Aside from Cole's antics, that was the highlight of the show. Too bad no one will ever notice and he'll be future endeavored in no time. There's no justice in this world...


I was very entertained by Primo, i was pleasantly suprised with him.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

This whole Cole situation is hilarious. On Raw he's the Scrappy but on NXT he's the Ensemble Darkhorse.

I just hope it turns out that he's the GM in an angle where he takes over the whole WWE and unites it under his vintagely iron-fisted rule.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder if WWE will cut the current divas roster in half and hire all the girls from NXT3?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tarfu said:


> Has anyone even pointed out how awesome Primo was in that tag match? Aside from Cole's antics, that was the highlight of the show. Too bad no one will ever notice and he'll be future endeavored in no time. There's no justice in this world...


Unfortunately when Carlito was let go they didn't have anything for Primo. Shame, as he's far and away the better of the two. He is one of the good things about Superstars whenever he's on.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> wonder if WWE will cut the current divas roster in half and hire all the girls from NXT3?


I wish, but i highly doubt it :/


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

When's the first elimination?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

3 weeks. Oddly the same time it has no station. (as far as we know)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually find this show hilarious. I'm glad they've realized that watching NXT 3 is like watching Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Never laughed so hard watching a wrestling show. The commentators are brilliant. Johnny Ace and Vince must be getting a kick out of this.


----------

